# Moving pin



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

"... how do I develop the next stage of my shooting in keeping the dot completely still?" 

The short answer is that you can't. Everyone will have some degree of pin "float" when on target. The top shooters are able to reduce the "float" a little more than others BUT we all have pin movement.

We want to set the pin as closely as possible to the "X" but then let it float as it will. Do not try to catch the pin on the "X" and make the shot -- that leads to punching the release and by the time you recognize the pin is on the "X", react, and release the shot, the pin will most likely not be on the "X" anymore. The technique is to set the pin on the target, let it float and let the shot break when it will, whether you have the pin on the "X" or not. 

Allow the pin to float (work to REDUCE the movement) but let it float. Execute the shot.

Arne


----------



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks heaps Arne, really appreciate your advice.


----------

